# Space question



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Why are all the other galaxies moving away from our own milky way?

The last documentary I saw, mentioned that all the galaxies surrounding earth, are moving away from us, in opposite directions.

Assuming we all started at the big bang, the center. Shouldn't there be at least a few galaxies traveling in the same direction as we are?

Let's use a shotgun as an example. (it will only represent a tiny angle of the big bang blast, but you get it) The birdshot represent the galaxies.

If you shoot a shotgun, there's a wave of pellets moving in a certain direction. The wave grows wider as it travels further... but all the pellets still travel in the same general direction. You won't have 200 pellets traveling in opposite directions, all traveling away from the last 1 pellet.

If all the galaxies are moving away from us, that would suggest that our own milky way was the center of it all. But that's probably wrong.

So.. why?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

All the galaxies are moving away from us? That doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sunchierefram said:


> All the galaxies are moving away from us? That doesn't sound quite right.


They are, according to lawrence krauss.

Here's where I pulled it from.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The universe is infinite in an outer and inner direction. Ponder that.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Everything is moving away from everything. If you were to go to another galaxy, it would still look like everything is moving away from you. It's call the Red Shift and is one of the fundamental observations that leads to the Big Bang theory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redshift

It doesn't imply that we are at the centre of the universe. We are only al the centre of the *observable* universe. That's a bit like being in a boat in some distant part of the Pacific Ocean and noticing that all you can see is ocean for the same distance in all directions. It doesn't mean that you're at the centre of the Pacific Ocean, just that you're at the centre of the bit that you can see.

The scale and infinite-ness of the universe makes it hard to use something like a shotgun pattern as a reliable analogy. Einstein's special relativity is a bit of a mind blowing concept when you try and understand it for the first time, but it is the key to this sort of equally mind blowing stuff.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

But haven't physicists spoken of a location or direction from here where the theoretical Big Bang originated? Probably I don't understand, but don't they use instruments to looks at areas of space that happened very close in time to the Big Bang?


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't pretend to understand the physics. Let's look at the metaphysics: All the other galaxies want to get away from us. What have we done to offend them?


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

BrotherDave said:


> I don't pretend to understand the physics. Let's look at the metaphysics: All the other galaxies want to get away from us. What have we done to offend them?


 We're the minority galaxy, bringing down the neighbourhood :koolaid:


----------



## freeman45 (Jun 2, 2012)

ash said:


> Everything is moving away from everything. If you were to go to another galaxy, it would still look like everything is moving away from you. It's call the Red Shift and is one of the fundamental observations that leads to the Big Bang theory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redshift
> 
> It doesn't imply that we are at the centre of the universe. We are only al the centre of the *observable* universe. That's a bit like being in a boat in some distant part of the Pacific Ocean and noticing that all you can see is ocean for the same distance in all directions. It doesn't mean that you're at the centre of the Pacific Ocean, just that you're at the centre of the bit that you can see.
> 
> The scale and infinite-ness of the universe makes it hard to use something like a shotgun pattern as a reliable analogy. Einstein's special relativity is a bit of a mind blowing concept when you try and understand it for the first time, but it is the key to this sort of equally mind blowing stuf


The red shift. Oky doky, i'll look into that. thanks


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ash said:


> Everything is moving away from everything. If you were to go to another galaxy, it would still look like everything is moving away from you. It's call the Red Shift and is one of the fundamental observations that leads to the Big Bang theory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redshift
> 
> It doesn't imply that we are at the centre of the universe. We are only al the centre of the *observable* universe. That's a bit like being in a boat in some distant part of the Pacific Ocean and noticing that all you can see is ocean for the same distance in all directions. It doesn't mean that you're at the centre of the Pacific Ocean, just that you're at the centre of the bit that you can see.
> 
> The scale and infinite-ness of the universe makes it hard to use something like a shotgun pattern as a reliable analogy. Einstein's special relativity is a bit of a mind blowing concept when you try and understand it for the first time, but it is the key to this sort of equally mind blowing stuff.


 :yeahthat: you listened and participated in school didn't you? Well done brother well said great analogies also :wub: :wub:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I think that the other galaxies have heard about 'creationists'...and are hurrying away as fast as they can !


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I think that the other galaxies have heard about 'creationists'...and are hurrying away as fast as they can !


If scientists can make up dark matter and dark energy to explain away their broken calculations why can't I make up El Dios Burrito, the being responsible for this delicious burrito?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the other galaxies have heard about 'creationists'...and are hurrying away as fast as they can !
> ...


Because the scientists are working with the observations they have made, and you are just making things up. See the difference? :koolaid:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

If I observe I don't have enough wood for the bird house I'm building is it logical to assume there must be some force in the universe that can't be measured or detected that magically influenced the amount of wood I really needed for the project? Because that sounds like something a crazy person would say. It's more likely that I, you know, got a measurement wrong somewhere.

A scientist observes that the universe is accelerating when it should be decelerating and he says, "Must be an unobservable, unmeasurable, unknown and limitless energy," and the scientific community looks at that scientist and says, "Great job! Here's a grant!"

El Dios Burrito is no more made up than that, because you can't disprove that either exist. And El Dios Burrito does exist... inside of us all...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Does she love you? She says yes, but really
how do you know unless you undress that easy assertion,
undoing its petals and laminae, and going in
below all trace of consciousness, into the neuroelectrical
coffer where self-understanding is storaged away,
and then lifting its uttermost molecule out, to study
in its nakedness as it spins
in a clinical light?-the way
we all, in our various individual versions
of this common human urge, go in,
and in, and in, the physicist down
to the string-vibration underlying matter, and 
the Appalachia fiddler getting so
(as she puts it) "into my music," sound becomes
a flesh for her to intimately ("in"-timately)
enter, "its thick and its sweetbreads."
Is he cheating on you? He says no, and feigns
that he's insulted, but for certainty
you'll need to delicately strip the bark away
and drill, and tweeze, until you can smear a microscope slide
of the pith and can augur the chitterlings
-the way the philosopher can't accept a surface
assumption of truth, but needs to peel back 
the fatty sheen of the dermis, soak the cambium layer
into a blow-away foam, and then with pick
and lightbeam helmet, inch by inch begin
spelunking through those splayed-out caverns
under the crust, where gems of cogitation are buried
-the way the diver descends for the pearl,
the miner: in, the archaeologist: in, the therapist: down
the snakier roots of us and in, and in, the way
the lone, leg-pretzeled yogi makes
a glowing bathysphere of worldliness and sends it in,
and further in, tinier and heavier and ever in,
the way the man in the opium den is floating forever,
toward a horizon positioned in the center of the center
of his head. . . . If we could stand beyond the border
of our species and consider us objectively, it might seem
that our purpose in existing is to be a living agency
that balances, or maybe even slows, the universe's
irreversible expansion out, and out . . . and each
of us, a contribution to that task.
My friend John's wife received the news: a "growth,"
a "mass," on her pituitary, marble-sized, mysterious.
And the primary-care physician said: Yes,
we must go in and in. That couldn't be the final word!
And the second-opinion physician said: Yes,
my sweet-and-shivering-one,
my fingerprint-and-irisprint-uniqueness,
someone's-dearest, you
who said the prayers at Juliette's grave, who drove
all night from Switzerland with your daughter, you
on this irreplaceable day in your irreplaceable skin
in the scumbled light as it crosses the bay in Corpus Christi,
yes in the shadows, yes in the radiance,
yes we must go in and in.

-Albert Goldbarth
...pretty much sums it up for us cephalopods...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's deep, TT.

Edit:

My posts are all in fun, everyone. Not trying to start a jihad or anything. If I did though... with El Dios Burrito on my side... I think we all know how that would play out.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Not all galexies are moving away from us. It is a general statement. Actually the Andromeda galaxy is coming right for us (so to speak).


----------

